# Porsche bikes: Does anyone own or owned one?



## Threesticks (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm curious about them. I was in the Porsche dealership Saturday and saw a recall notice for the models that have a carbon stem. Porsche says that they are cracking/breaking.

I alway wanted to try one but haven't been able to find any one that has one. Are they like their cars where "There is no substitute"? I would like to see if any body actually uses their Porsche bike.

Thanks Steve Frew


----------



## Go Kart Motzart (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm in sales at a Porsche dealership and they made us stock one a few years back when they first came out. It was a nice bike, but a horrible value. It was built by some euro bike company and had an odd mix of Sachs and Magura components. The suspension fork was a very light triple clamp fork, but looked to be very basic in spring and damping quality. There was no way we we're ever going to sell it, so we threw it in on a 911 deal. Probably hanging in a garage, untouched.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Votec*

They used to be made by a German company called Votec. Don't know if that's still the case today.

http://www.votec.com/index.php?id=63&lang=en


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Kinda went the way of ther Mercedes/AMP bike...for those who bought the car/bike combo, probably for bragging rights more than anything, then never rode it..


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

I saw this bike in person a few months ago- was on display in a pretentious NYC executive toy store, Sui Generis. Couldn't resist going in and asking nosy questions, especially when I saw that it was removed from the window and replaced with the BMW version.

According to the notes I took on the back of the business card:

Porsche MTB- $25,000
FS Evolution
Michelin / Spengle carbon-fiber wheels
Astro-5 rear suspension
Hope disc brakes / Plasma
Serfas saddle (Selle Royale)
Sachs shifting

I was told that the most valuable part of the bike were the wheels, but the hefty price tag was due to its collectable status. Apparently, Porsche only made a small bunch of these bikes, and as soon as they said it was out of production, the price shot up. 

What was downright comical was how it had this uberplush cruiser seat combined with superaerodynamic carbon-fiber mag roadie wheels and XC full-suspension  A bike with an identity crisis!

Couldn't test ride it, as they had taken it out of the window b/c somebody in Miami Beach had just purchased it. So I turned my attention to the Beemer bike in the window, which was "only" $3,000 or so. Didn't take any notes, but it didn't appear any more special than the Porsche. I did like the BMW logo in the headset, that looked nice. Otherwise it was unimpressive.


----------



## longcat (Apr 24, 2008)

3 years too late but.. was researching geometry on my old bikes to se what I should build next and I found this thread. I had a Porsche Bike S for 5-6 years or so. Here is some info on it http://www0.epinions.com/bike-Bicycles-All-72138-Porsche_Bike_S__1998

My nice Crescent Team 4 got stolen so I needed a new bike, we were in germany and I really "needed" a Votec or Hot chili (the coolest stuff out of germany at the time), anyway we couldnt find and Votec dealer in Munich and were we at the Porsche center and there on the wall the bike was hanging (it was made by Votec), they didnt want to sell it first but we managed to get it, costed like 1300€ in todays money.

It was a nice bike, never rode it offroad but I used it almost daily, it had a relaxed character, very comfortable aluminium frame (for being alu), good brakes, and it looked cool, never had any problems with it, a nice bike but nothing special really (except it said porsche on the frame  ) quite agile, I used to put on Nokian extremes 296 (or is it 300) on it during the winter and ride like a maniac. I really liked the gripshifters, much better than on the bike that was stolen. Votec gs3 fork (elastomer I think), never opened it, but it worked well for my riding. I got the same money we paid for it when I sold it. All in all it was nice. There is a very similar bike made by the german company MAXX its called lunaMAXX, same geometry, but thinner bottom tube.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

are you kidding? Porsche bike? I won't spend 20k for a freaking bike.


----------



## longcat (Apr 24, 2008)

They costed around 3000 € for the most expensive model iirc. not 20k$..


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Here's some Porsche bikes:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/PORSCHE-FS-EVOLUTION-Mountain-Bike_W0QQitemZ290223703689QQihZ019QQcategoryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://www.flickr.com/photos/thecanonrattman/sets/72057594124429815/

http://en.red-dot.org/282+M52365ffdf4b.html

http://en.red-dot.org/282+M55fd3d71d5d.html

Here's a thread with bikes made by car companies:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=401568


----------



## mihalisvo (Aug 4, 2008)

*I have one*

I have one !!!!!!
I have FS evolution the yellow one ....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*Porsche bikes: Does anyone own or owned one? *
How does one say crap in German?


----------



## SlimTwisted (Jun 14, 2006)

Pics mihalisvo?


----------



## jrcxu (Oct 23, 2007)

https://www.gizmag.com/go/1192/









I think I threw up in my mouth a lil


----------



## mihalisvo (Aug 4, 2008)

SlimTwisted said:


> Pics mihalisvo?


Currently it is in service tommorow when i get it back i'll post a photo .......


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I see them riding around here as commuter bikes.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jrcxu said:


> https://www.gizmag.com/go/1192/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! You should post a picture of that bike in this thread. That should get some humor over there. https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=373173


----------



## mihalisvo (Aug 4, 2008)

That's my bike ....


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

mihalisvo said:


> That's my bike ....


What kind of riding do you do on that bike?


----------



## mihalisvo (Aug 4, 2008)

V.P. said:


> What kind of riding do you do on that bike?


All kinds ..... xD lol
Mostly i like downhill .... It goes great ....


----------



## simplosys (Jun 20, 2008)

yuck! would not even touch it. Porsche cars are a much better deal than the bikes ever were, at least with the cars we got better resell valuations!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

V.P. said:


> What kind of riding do you do on that bike?


Actually those two frames look different, possibly a different year?


----------



## mihalisvo (Aug 4, 2008)

*[email protected]!!!!!!*

My Bike Was Stolen Today .......

Sh1t [email protected] [email protected]@rds

F @ C K !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mihalisvo said:


> My Bike Was Stolen Today .......
> 
> Sh1t [email protected] [email protected]@rds
> 
> F @ C K !!!!!!!!!!!!!


*By reading a couple posts up I came to this conclusion.*

So are you saying your bike was stolen while it was in the bike shop for service? If this is the case that bike shop has insurance and needs to reimburse you for your loss.


----------



## jrcxu (Oct 23, 2007)

It looks like "getting it back tomorrow" was posted two days ago, so he got it back yesterday-ish is what it sounds like to me. Thats a kick in the nuts...at least it won't be hard to spot, either out and about or craigslist. Hard to be low-key on that thing...given the value, is that like a felony?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jrcxu said:


> It looks like "getting it back tomorrow" was posted two days ago, so he got it back yesterday-ish is what it sounds like to me. Thats a kick in the nuts...at least it won't be hard to spot, either out and about or craigslist. Hard to be low-key on that thing...given the value, is that like a felony?


Oh I missed the sequence of events there. LOL on the felony I doubt it will make it as a misdemeanor. No offence to him but I'm amazed someone didn't charge him to steal it from him. Who knows he may still get a bill in the mail.  Either way best of luck in getting it back.


----------



## mihalisvo (Aug 4, 2008)

I got it from service and when the night came POOF !!!! No bike .....


----------



## stefanb (Sep 22, 2007)

That's a Porsche-designed bike, as in their design house will draw up the specs and someone uses the Porsche name.

They make shoes, gps systems, luggage, belts...toasters.

http://www.porsche-design.com/live/PORSCHE_DESIGN_en.PorscheDesign


----------



## LiquidX9 (Jul 30, 2005)

mihalisvo said:


> I got it from service and when the night came POOF !!!! No bike .....


Stinks of and inside job to me.:nono:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

LiquidX9 said:


> Stinks of and inside job to me.:nono:


Yep either that or some thief followed you home and saw where you live and where you stored it.


----------



## tokyo (Dec 18, 2008)

*Just thought I'd give you my two cents*

I was checking the web on these bikes and came upon this link,
FOR SALE
Here's your guy if you need it back.

I actually was wondering if anyone has upgraded or has recomendations on mods for 
the FS and S evolutions?

Thanks

AO


----------



## HandsomeRyan (Dec 12, 2008)

jrcxu said:


>


Don't let the fixie hipsters see those rims. They'll be mountain biking in their jeans with the rolled up leg and their "mess" bags.


----------



## tokyo (Dec 18, 2008)

*Seriously*

Anyone out there fixed their Evolutions up?
Not a hipster, and I actually ride them but was wondering if anyone has touched theirs up?

Regards

AO


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> *Porsche bikes: Does anyone own or owned one? *
> How does one say crap in German?


I believe it is............KRAPP! God, that thing must weigh a ton! I LOVE Porsche cars, though.....


----------



## tokyo (Dec 18, 2008)

It's around 10.5 kgs. Not the worst thing around. Don't know why people are hating on the bike?


----------



## jroland (Dec 17, 2008)

i had one and i really enjoyed mine!!!!!


----------



## Diderik (May 28, 2009)

can anyone please give me some information about the yellow bike mihalisvo had? ive got one now, but i want to know more about it, as it says alomost nothing on the internet about it... ty


----------



## Threesticks (Jan 18, 2004)

*Wow*

I started this thread over 5 years ago and it's still going.

It's so hard to find anything about these bikes. Even the dealer doesn't know anything, but then I really wouldn't expect them to. I still would like to find one though, just for the "Porsche" name on the down tube. Especially if it is Guards Red.


----------



## lampy29 (Oct 16, 2008)

I saw something like this. I was at the LBS waiting to buy some lube and this executive type is at the counter taking half a freakin hour having the owner help him size his helmet, brand new - a $280 specialized helmet you'd see in XC world champs, worn by a rich unatheltic type... and there was his cannondale scalpel team edition, with unmuddied tires. WTF dude? WHY do you need to spend effing $280 on a freakin helmet when you don't freakin race? You'll just look like a duche cruising down the streat on your $10,000 bike with your $280 helmet! WTF?

Anyway... I'll just get some custom decales made, slap a Porsche decale on my downtube, and cruise in style. Or not.


----------



## cth978 (Feb 9, 2009)

http://nh.craigslist.org/bik/1149687168.html

this one is for sale by my house......


----------



## stevep5791 (Jun 1, 2009)

I've had one for a while, but don't ride it much. Thinking about selling it, but having a hard time trying to figure out what it's worth. Does anybody have any ideas?

Here are some pics:

http://porsche.onsitetechnical.com/


----------



## lampy29 (Oct 16, 2008)

stevep5791 said:


> I've had one for a while, but don't ride it much. Thinking about selling it, but having a hard time trying to figure out what it's worth. Does anybody have any ideas?
> 
> Here are some pics:
> 
> http://porsche.onsitetechnical.com/


that bike is ridiculous. :skep: XC dual suspension with a triple clamp fork?

Anyway... xtr is way high end, but that frame, and those wheels... not bashing your bike, but I've never seen anything like this. It's probably not worth $10,000 anymore as it's an 9 year old bike by this point.

Lance Armstrong rode one when not racing though. Why not market the socks he wore too? What a write up!


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

Diderik said:


> can anyone please give me some information about the yellow bike mihalisvo had? ive got one now, but i want to know more about it, as it says alomost nothing on the internet about it... ty


What do you want to know? I used to work for the company that handled the US distribution. They gave me a frameset when they pulled the plug so I have some ridding time on one as well.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Porsche marketed this bike to appeal to potential Cayenne owners. The thing is...affluent Cayenne owners do not MTB. Or, at least a tiny minority does. If Porsche offered a CF road bike with a Campy Record gruppo- sales would have been off the scale.


----------



## carbonbl (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a Bike S I'm in the process of reconditioning. Does anyone know where I can get a replacement derailleur hanger? Google searches for Votec derailleur hanger and looking at the Votec website have turned up nothing (mainly because I don't speak German). Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cth978 (Feb 9, 2009)

http://derailleurhanger.com/?ppcsei...&mmtgglcnt=0&gclid=CIr7h5ScmpsCFdFL5QodXAGG7w


----------



## batvette (Dec 10, 2006)

People are hating on these largely out of ignorance. 

At the time they first came out Popular Mechanics tested the S, FS, and Mercedes AMP and a couple others. The S (MSRP $2300, nobody paid that and most went as a gimme in a car deal) got glowing reviews and their test riders, "professional MTB racers" FWIW, said the hardtail was as good or better than their factory sponsored race rigs. 

The FS model tested was with standard wheels IIRC and was criticized for weight and pedal bob, no surprise, and was simply "no fun" to ride compared to the lightweight S. 

The top model FS evo was not tested, it's the one with carbon wheels. $6k new. They had another with carbon frame as well for $10k. 
Yes overpriced but by the standards of 1998 nobody was making stuff that exotic and that's what Porsche Design studio does. If you can't afford such snobbery then it's not for you. They S is a very respectable machine for a commuter, I had been trying to win one on ebay for a while, got tired of waiting and built the bike you see on my profile that is similar but ti. 

Most bicycle media people recognize that of all the car mfr/bicycle entrants in the last decade, only the Porsche efforts were something notable. 
Albeit at a price that became prohibitive once the pond was travelled, however every idiot knows Corvettes and Harleys enjoy premium status- and price- in Europe just a Porsche and Ferrari do here and don't state the obvious.


----------



## batvette (Dec 10, 2006)

lampy29 said:


> I saw something like this. I was at the LBS waiting to buy some lube and this executive type is at the counter taking half a freakin hour having the owner help him size his helmet, brand new - a $280 specialized helmet you'd see in XC world champs, worn by a rich unatheltic type... and there was his cannondale scalpel team edition, with unmuddied tires. WTF dude? WHY do you need to spend effing $280 on a freakin helmet when you don't freakin race? You'll just look like a duche cruising down the streat on your $10,000 bike with your $280 helmet! WTF?
> 
> Anyway... I'll just get some custom decales made, slap a Porsche decale on my downtube, and cruise in style. Or not.


I can't afford any of that stuff either, however I don't whine about it when others can. You'd be surprised how rich people will often share some of their wealth with you when you don't have a bad attitude about them having or spending it. 
The comment about the decal is too funny, you think he'd look like a douche but looking like something you're really not is far worse.

I suppose you'd slap a "Lamborghini Countache" logo on this and pull up to Bellagio's in Vegas?


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I remember the S, and the FS. The S was an aluminum hardtail with doublecrown forks, Magura brakes and red powdercoat. The FS was the full suspension bike. Neither looked too bad compared to what was available at the time. Compared to the Trek that came with the Jetta and the AMP that came with the Benz, these were much more interesting and probably better bikes overall.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

batvette said:


> People are hating on these largely out of ignorance.
> 
> At the time they first came out Popular Mechanics tested the S, FS, and Mercedes AMP and a couple others. The S (MSRP $2300, nobody paid that and most went as a gimme in a car deal) got glowing reviews and their test riders, "professional MTB racers" FWIW, said the hardtail was as good or better than their factory sponsored race rigs.
> 
> ...


They sucked then, they suck now. Sorry, but elastomer forks were peices of crap even back when the "porsche" (votec) bikes were being made. The geometry was also crap. It "looked" like an all-mountain/freeride bike, but the wheelbase and geometry was short-coupled for that kind of riding. The Mercedes (Amp) bikes were peices of crap as well, although the one with the rocker-linkage was probably the best thing that Amp ever put out (not that it was good though).

Put it this way, back in '99 when those bikes were on the market I was rocking a Rocky Mountain with linkage-controlled 5.5" of travel, coil vanilla R rear shock, non-interupted seat-tube, front disc brake, rear magura HS33s, 6" travel boxxer fork, and so on. It wasn't the best bike ever, but it could handle just about anything. Those "porsche" bikes were jokes comparatively.

It doesn't matter of it's exotic or not, it has to F-ing work.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

mihalisvo said:


> I have one !!!!!!
> I have FS evolution the yellow one ....


I saw one, at a LBS just about a month ago, yellow and like the dealer mentioned above with light triple crown.
Three spoked wheels.
Looked swoopie but maybe massivly underdesigned and over aestheticized, especially in comparison to today's full squishies.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I've owned several Porsches before and they absolutely have building race cars down to a art form and science....mountain bikes, they are clueless.


----------



## Badkharma (Sep 18, 2006)

lampy29 said:


> I saw something like this. I was at the LBS waiting to buy some lube and this executive type is at the counter taking half a freakin hour having the owner help him size his helmet, brand new - a $280 specialized helmet you'd see in XC world champs, worn by a rich unatheltic type... and there was his cannondale scalpel team edition, with unmuddied tires. WTF dude? WHY do you need to spend effing $280 on a freakin helmet when you don't freakin race? You'll just look like a duche cruising down the streat on your $10,000 bike with your $280 helmet! WTF?
> 
> Anyway... I'll just get some custom decales made, slap a Porsche decale on my downtube, and cruise in style. Or not.


Why? Because he can. :madman:

You sound like the d0uche right now, no offense. If the guy is successful and has money, why can't he buy the "nice" stuff? Who are you to judge him on what he's spending his money on? And at what helmet price point would he NOT look like a d0uche? $250? $200? $100? $50? $20?

Why would he buy a $30 helmet if he happens to have liquid assets in the hundreds of thousands if not more? If he can afford it, he should be able to buy it without getting scowled at. In my opinion, this is pure jealousy on your part, nothing else.

For the record, my helmet is a $19 Bell. I would buy a $250 one if I could afford it.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Zachariah said:


> I've owned several Porsches before and they absolutely have building race cars down to a art form and science....mountain bikes, they are clueless.


I think the reason is simple. It's not like the Porsche engineers sat down and said: Screw the new 996, we're going to design a MOUNTAIN BIKE for the next year. Hell no, they farm that stuff out, maybe pick some nice colors or suggest what looks/seems really cool, and that's that. I'm sure if they actually DID design a mountain bike they could do very well, but that has never been the case when Automotive companies "design" mountain bikes, mostly because they do not design em, they have someone else do it, or just take a design/bike that already exists.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Jayem said:


> I think the reason is simple. It's not like the Porsche engineers sat down and said: Screw the new 996, we're going to design a MOUNTAIN BIKE for the next year. Hell no, they farm that stuff out, maybe pick some nice colors or suggest what looks/seems really cool, and that's that. I'm sure if they actually DID design a mountain bike they could do very well, but that has never been the case when Automotive companies "design" mountain bikes, mostly because they do not design em, they have someone else do it, or just take a design/bike that already exists.


Point well taken. Porsche and their "hands-on" design philosophy is what makes their cars one of the world's most desirable. Its really unlike Porsche to contract, design and manufacture bikes with their reputable name on it...without their full discerning approval.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 8, 2009)

batvette said:


> I suppose you'd slap a "Lamborghini Countache" logo on this and pull up to Bellagio's in Vegas?


Don't be ridiculous, that's a Fiat. One would definitely slap on some Fararee emblems on that beauty


----------



## manoffew (Aug 21, 2009)

Tuff Gong said:


> Don't be ridiculous, that's a Fiat. One would definitely slap on some Fararee emblems on that beauty


Haha, I just got done watching that episode!


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

Jayem said:


> I think the reason is simple. It's not like the Porsche engineers sat down and said: Screw the new 996, we're going to design a MOUNTAIN BIKE for the next year. Hell no, they farm that stuff out, maybe pick some nice colors or suggest what looks/seems really cool, and that's that. I'm sure if they actually DID design a mountain bike they could do very well, but that has never been the case when Automotive companies "design" mountain bikes, mostly because they do not design em, they have someone else do it, or just take a design/bike that already exists.


It was actually worse than that. The Votec F1 was basically a descent bike. Porsche's marketing department took it and totally effed it up. Having the shock line up with the top tube was more important than having a workable suspension rate. The rear end was super flexy as somebody just had to have some gratuitous CNC work. You don't need engineers when you have marketing hacks working out the details. Don't even get me started on the contribution of Porsche's legal department.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

batvette said:


> I suppose you'd slap a "Lamborghini Countache" logo on this and pull up to Bellagio's in Vegas?


Ever see those Lambo kits on eBay you can slap over your Pontiac Fiero? Gold, just gold I tell ya...!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

******** Porsche*

Look at what Billy Bob and Vern did to one....


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 8, 2009)

Predecessor to the Cayenne, the Porsche Jalapeno. Nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dropout33 (Apr 9, 2007)

Tuff Gong said:


> Predecessor to the Cayenne, the Porsche Jalapeno.


LOL the Jalapeno.


----------



## R.C. (Jan 9, 2010)

Just restored my 98 Porsche Bike S frame from this...









To this...




































Nothing really fancy but the frame was kept in the attic for close to 7 years before I decided I really wanted to get back into cycling.

If you're wondering why the frame isn't the same as the original Bike S, the shop I got it from "custom cut" it down to have a lower stand over for street riding and trials. :thumbsup:

Something along the lines of...









Just hope it doesn't break on me due to its age!


----------



## IWantanFBody (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh nice! I dig that color.


----------



## HanaJ (Mar 16, 2010)

*Porsche S Bike for sale*

I have a red Porsche Mountain Bike and I am moving out off the Country.
Would anybody be interested in making an offer?
It is in like new condition except the front suspension needs to be fixed.
It is the S Bike with Magura brakes and Votec frame.

Thanks


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

$12, shipped


----------



## jrcxu (Oct 23, 2007)

eh, id go $100 shipped. :thumbsup:


----------



## jrcxu (Oct 23, 2007)

oh, and to make the shipping easy, you can keep the frame.


----------



## R.C. (Jan 9, 2010)

C'mon, give the guy a break! 

Mine's for sale too @ $350,000.00

...shipped in the truck compartment of a 4 wheeler!


----------



## degeest (Jun 13, 2010)

Porsche bike or BMW Q6.s
I like to buy. Who has something for sale ?
[email protected]


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

R.C. said:


> C'mon, give the guy a break!
> 
> Mine's for sale too @ $350,000.00
> 
> ...shipped in the truck compartment of a 4 wheeler!


Why did you convert that to a bloody trials frame???


----------



## Destin (Jan 2, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> *Porsche bikes: Does anyone own or owned one? *
> How does one say crap in German?


mist...literally translated it means manuer. Common german frame is ach mist=oh crap

I took 5 years of german in high school, and I graduate this month so I still remember most of it lol


----------



## jbt11string (Apr 7, 2008)

still going. 

Zoom Zoom!
oh wait


----------



## waltermitty (Jul 31, 2010)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> *Porsche bikes: Does anyone own or owned one? *
> How does one say crap in German?


Mist.


----------



## crankbreaker (Dec 30, 2010)

Ok guys...the thread is still alive since 5 years...but you did not find out where the Porsche bikes were made? 
The manufacturer of these was VOTEC in Germany. At that time located very close to the Porsche factory. If you have a look at some Votec creations of this time you will find that these are very similar...The forks are the same.

And if you need help in German - just ask....

Some years later Porsche bikes were mady by Storck...the guy who was called by Chris Chance: Biggest ******* on earth - das größte Arschloch der Welt


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Own the car. Those Porshe hardtails look cool.


----------



## GFAthens (Sep 10, 2009)

I love the side by side shot of a Gorgeous porsche and then a doneski looking porsche bike. Seriously Porsche, and Mercedes and BMW? Why would you do that to your own brand name


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Start by reading the rules of this forum!!


----------



## Metalized (Apr 1, 2009)

The new owner of that yellow bike needs to get it repainted. Even a coat of spray paint would look better than that color.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Own the car. Those Porshe hardtails look cool.


Old 914 = cool points.

+ more points if a 6. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

CarolinaLL6 said:


> Old 914 = cool points.
> 
> + more points if a 6. :thumbsup:


It's an original 6, #1206 of 3332. And it's the only original one made with those options. The color, wheels and interior color were all 911 options, not 914 options.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah I was referring to the factory model with the 911 parts. I had a friend who started a restoration project on a 914/6 back in the mid 80s and that's where I picked up an appreciation for the little cars. We spent many hours in junk yards and at the Porsche dealer cross-referencing VW and Porsche numbers. We substituted VW parts like fuel line Ts to help bring down the cost of the resto.

Unfortunately like many guys he ran into wife aggro and dumped it for a song. I wasn't in any better shape at the time and was about to be transferred so I couldn't gain from his loss.

As a clean, factory 6 a very unique car I would guess.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

CarolinaLL6 said:


> Yeah I was referring to the factory model with the 911 parts. I had a friend who started a restoration project on a 914/6 back in the mid 80s and that's where I picked up an appreciation for the little cars. We spent many hours in junk yards and at the Porsche dealer cross-referencing VW and Porsche numbers. We substituted VW parts like fuel line Ts to help bring down the cost of the resto.
> 
> Unfortunately like many guys he ran into wife aggro and dumped it for a song. I wasn't in any better shape at the time and was about to be transferred so I couldn't gain from his loss.
> 
> As a clean, factory 6 a very unique car I would guess.


Very unique, especially when there is only one just like it. And It handles like you wouldn't believe. And it sounds wonderful with after market air filters.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't remember, triple-throat down drafts carbs? Webers or Solex? Porsches were too pricey for me so I dabbled in Euro Opels and Fords with side draft Webers at the time. Nice memories.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

CarolinaLL6 said:


> I don't remember, triple-throat down drafts carbs? Webers or Solex? Porsches were too pricey for me so I dabbled in Euro Opels and Fords with side draft Webers at the time. Nice memories.


Yep, triple down webs.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

My Saturday mornings circa 1977-1983 (went to Germany in '80) I spent with a couple of eclectic groups of owners which spanned Alpha GTVs (that's the ones I really lusted over), some baby Alpha ragtops I can't remember the name of, maybe an old Fiat 124 sedan, a Bugeye, maybe a stray Austin Healey 3000 and one rare 3.0 Ford Capri.

The Brit car guys would be cursing Lucas, the Alpha and Fiat guys complaining about Marelli, and anyone with Bosch electrics would be puzzled about what they were complaining about.  But almost all of us had multi-carbs and would be passing around a uni-syn fine-tuning the carbs.


----------



## Dirt Fiend (Aug 2, 2011)

CarolinaLL6 said:


> Old 914 = cool points.
> 
> + more points if a 6. :thumbsup:


The polished Fuchs were your first clue. 

'89 951 (street) and '86 951 NASA GTS-3 here. One of my other afflictions..


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Dirt Fiend said:


> The polished Fuchs were your first clue.
> 
> '89 951 (street) and '86 951 NASA GTS-3 here. One of my other afflictions..


You are correct, the wheels had my suspicions going. 

I spent '89-'95 over in Germany and got to see a few Porsches. I distinctly remember the 951 but they weren't real common as some of the others.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Dirt Fiend said:


> The polished Fuchs were your first clue.
> 
> '89 951 (street) and '86 951 NASA GTS-3 here. One of my other afflictions..


I'll post a close up pic, as soon as I get my laptop fixed.


----------



## dches (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi, I stumbled upon this thread while looking for information on a Porsche Bike S. I have one (Guards Red) if you're still interested. Disclaimer: Around 2004? I replaced the Sachs components with Shimano XT and the stock rims with Mavic SUP 517's.


----------



## dches (Nov 10, 2015)

Threesticks said:


> I started this thread over 5 years ago and it's still going.
> 
> It's so hard to find anything about these bikes. Even the dealer doesn't know anything, but then I really wouldn't expect them to. I still would like to find one though, just for the "Porsche" name on the down tube. Especially if it is Guards Red.


Hi, I stumbled upon this thread while looking for information on a Porsche Bike S. I have one (Guards Red) if you're still interested. Disclaimer: Around 2004? I replaced the Sachs components with Shimano XT and the stock rims with Mavic SUP 517's.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

You don't have to repeat yourself here. Well maybe you do.ut:


----------



## dches (Nov 10, 2015)

I stutter  Nah, replied without a quote first and didn't see how to delete my original one.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Do Porsche mountain bikes cheat the EPA too?


----------



## dches (Nov 10, 2015)

GuitsBoy said:


> Do Porsche mountain bikes cheat the EPA too?


Only the VW branded Votec built bikes. Porsche is clean.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

dches said:


> I stutter  Nah, replied without a quote first and didn't see how to delete my original one.


Well get used to repeating yourself in this forum.


----------



## Threesticks (Jan 18, 2004)

Wow, a ten year old thread. I got a lot mileage out of this one.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

I rode one for about 3 years. I loved it. Very light at less than 11kg, 5 inches of travel, XTR and Magura discs.
Just felt like XC geo to me.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Threesticks said:


> Wow, a ten year old thread. I got a lot mileage out of this one.


Did you get that much mileage out of the bike?


----------



## manhfl (Jun 29, 2016)

Can anyone tell me how to find out the year of a Porsche S bike? Under front fork it says Votec GSiii or 111 and then a number 002864 - I'm guessing that's the serial number? This was my husband's bike and I thought he got it in 1996, '97 or '98. Want to sell it as he passed away. I have the manual that came with it but no date on it. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

manhfl said:


> Can anyone tell me how to find out the year of a Porsche S bike? Under front fork it says Votec GSiii or 111 and then a number 002864 - I'm guessing that's the serial number? This was my husband's bike and I thought he got it in 1996, '97 or '98. Want to sell it as he passed away. I have the manual that came with it but no date on it. Any help would be much appreciated.


Sorry for your loss and I would not worry about the year to much, just say mid late 90's Porsche mtb. 
If I would be you I would rather try to sell it to a Porsche guy or on a Porsche forum than to a mountain biker.
They are more a novelty item for a Porsche fan than something a mountain biker would look for.


----------



## manhfl (Jun 29, 2016)

Thank you for responding - this forum came up when I googled the bike and thought I would take a shot and ask the question. My husband was heavy into all things Porsche in the 80's and 90's - I think I have some of his old contacts. I will go that route. Thanks again.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

manhfl said:


> Can anyone tell me how to find out the year of a Porsche S bike? Under front fork it says Votec GSiii or 111 and then a number 002864 - I'm guessing that's the serial number? This was my husband's bike and I thought he got it in 1996, '97 or '98. Want to sell it as he passed away. I have the manual that came with it but no date on it. Any help would be much appreciated.


Sounds like it's a 96 model.

Looking at the following thread, the 96 model had the Votec GS III fork, the 97 model had a Votec GS 97 fork.

1996 Votec Porsche Bike S | Retrobike


----------



## manhfl (Jun 29, 2016)

Well that's enough for me - thank you! I really thought it was 96, but wanted to be sure. I remember him riding our son around when he was about 3 yrs old. Can any bike shop service this bike - it has flat tires and hasn't been ridden in 15 years. Located in NH.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

is it as nice as a Jeep bike?


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> is it as nice as a Jeep bike?


You mean this tank?


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

nice and elitist...


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

manhfl said:


> Can any bike shop service this bike - it has flat tires and hasn't been ridden in 15 years. Located in NH.


The only hard part of servicing that bike would be the fork.

The old elastomers in the fork will most likely need replacing, they can still be purchased but you might have trouble finding a shop that'll want to work on it.

https://www.suspensionforkparts.net/eshop/votec.html


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

cobba said:


> The only hard part of servicing that bike would be the fork.
> 
> The old elastomers in the fork will most likely need replacing, they can still be purchased but you might have trouble finding a shop that'll want to work on it.
> 
> https://www.suspensionforkparts.net/eshop/votec.html


Cool and good to know if I ever want to reanimate my old Votec fork equipped bike.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

Threesticks said:


> Wow, a ten year old thread. I got a lot mileage out of this one.


The real question, do you have the same amount of hair left on your head since a decade ago?


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

jugdish said:


> nice and elitist...


 yes and sexy (if you like white chicks) actually she's a pro roadie:thumbsup:

The 2016 RS version has a 2x11 XTR drive train w/ a 38/28 and 11-40, totally easy to ride on the trails . Methinks XTR's getting soft, mine came with a 44/30 and a 11-32


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Go Kart Motzart said:


> I'm in sales at a Porsche dealership and they made us stock one a few years back when they first came out. It was a nice bike, but a horrible value. It was built by some euro bike company and had an odd mix of Sachs and Magura components. The suspension fork was a very light triple clamp fork, but looked to be very basic in spring and damping quality. There was no way we we're ever going to sell it, so we threw it in on a 911 deal. Probably hanging in a garage, untouched.


As it should be. An incentive to push someone into purchasing a car with its sole intention to be used as wall art in a fancy garage.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> As it should be. An incentive to push someone into purchasing a car with its sole intention to be used as wall art in a fancy garage.


Yep, I also was a former Porsche $tealer rep. They gave me one as a sales bonus...because they could not for the life of them move a single one, retail. Mine was a pogo stick. I sold it and got a 1997 Specialized A1 FS instead. That bike truly felt like the Porsche of mountain bikes then!


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

Cayenne_Pepa said:


> Yep, I also was a former Porsche $tealer rep. They gave me one as a sales bonus...because they could not for the life of them move a single one, retail. Mine was a pogo stick. I sold it and got a 1997 Specialized A1 FS instead. That bike truly felt like the Porsche of mountain bikes then!


you should have kept that gig, if they gave you one of these---can't go wrong with a hard tail and the lightweight weenie-ness of German carbon, XTR and the Magura MT8 stoppers will put a smile on your face. I converted it to a single ring front XTR M9020 & a Praxis cassette.


----------



## Twoshadows (Jun 7, 2021)

Threesticks said:


> I'm curious about them. I was in the Porsche dealership Saturday and saw a recall notice for the models that have a carbon stem. Porsche says that they are cracking/breaking.
> 
> I alway wanted to try one but haven't been able to find any one that has one. Are they like their cars where "There is no substitute"? I would like to see if any body actually uses their Porsche bike.
> 
> Thanks Steve Frew


Hi there, have one for sale, if interested pls let me know.
Cheers


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Only as a 1/12 scale diecast. 21 years ago when I first got into mountain biking they had these 1/12 scale Maisto diecasts in Walmart. I bought a Cannondale road bike and this Porsche FS Evolution mountain bike.


----------

